# Graphics Contest #14 / Starring PUNKY



## BoscosMum

Remember the photo size....otherwise do whatever you want!  
Oh ya size has to be no wider than 600 pixels, 
so it wont stretch the page.
Oh an the same winner cant win again. I like that rule.  
Oh ya' and 7 days from now to enter...
so you have until Sunday August 28th...


----------



## icklemiss21

Ooooh I love this picture!


----------



## Megan1216

Punky's pose was an easy one to work with.


----------



## ForJazz

Someone should make that rules thread a sticky, and we should post a link to it in every new contest. I think people know the rules for the most part...but just in case something pops up when a new member enters. We won't have drama then hopefully. 

Oh yeah -- and is it just me or does this photo make Punky's whiskers look a mile long? :lol:


----------



## BoscosMum

You guys....I am so lazy....sorry  
having bad day


----------



## ForJazz

No problem at all! The thread is about halfway down the page in the art forum -- I'm sure you could just edit your post and link to it, no problem. Sorry you're having a bad day.


----------



## icklemiss21

As ForJazz said, the pic makes Punkys whiskers look miles long - so this so the best I can do with them!

I actually did a graphic I like on the first try


----------



## ForJazz

That's beautiful! So how did you end up doing them?


----------



## icklemiss21

A whisker shaped brush


----------



## manitu22

Here is my submission. I haven't used a graphics program in like 3 years sadly enough.


----------



## TxnKats

Okay, here's mine...I don't really play with graphics too much, so this all is new to me!


----------



## icklemiss21

JJ thats gorgeous!


----------



## TxnKats

icklemiss21 said:


> JJ thats gorgeous!


  Thank you


----------



## cagnes




----------



## icklemiss21

Wow this one is popular!


----------



## fancidots

WHAAAAA    
I have NO idea how you guys do all these beautiful graphics.
I have "paint shop pro" -- but can barely resize and crop... LOL

BEAUTIFUL work -- all of you !!!

LaVon
"fancidots"


----------



## Padunk

Wow, I'm flattered you chose Punky!  I can't wait to see and save them all. :lol:

P.S. Punky's whiskers _are_ a mile long.


----------



## ForJazz

icklemiss21 said:


> A whisker shaped brush



Oooooh you stinker! You have to share -- I have been drawing them all this time! Talk about a pain in the patooty.


----------



## Willow771

Heres my first ever attempt at a graphics contest.

Go easy on me...*eep*


----------



## icklemiss21

Ok if you can explain to me how to find it in my brushes I will share... if not I will have to find it online again LOL. I have had it for ages but only just realised... it creates an arc and then I used transform to pull them into shape


----------



## Shivvy

Okay here is my entry. My hand is aching now from doing all the little dots. 

It is very simplistic but I like it.


----------



## BoscosMum

*standing in line 
*tapping fingers on counter
*wants "whisker shaped brush"
*pouts
*cries in milk

Yes yes I know I am pathetic!


----------



## cagnes

BoscosMum said:


> *standing in line
> *tapping fingers on counter
> *wants "whisker shaped brush"
> *pouts
> *cries in milk
> 
> Yes yes I know I am pathetic!


Me too! I've been searching for ages for a whisker brush & haven't been able to find one. I ended up making my own pathetic version with Grady's whiskers... lol!


----------



## ForJazz

I will just be following my kitties around for the next couple weeks seeing if they feel like losing any of theirs, and then I will make a brush. 

icklemiss -- it's not hard to send a brush file -- but do you use photoshop or psp? photoshop would be under adobe/photoshop/presets/brushes. If you don't know what the brush is named, you could find it in your list, then just go to "save brush" or whatever, and name it something that you are sure to find. 

I think I also know how someone could make one without an actual whisker, copying from another pic, or trying to freehand. Start with a big blank canvas, use the "grass" brush just one time, and then stretch and rotate teh canvas to elongate the shape. You could also probably use the "custom shape" tool and do the same.


----------



## icklemiss21

I use photoshop... no idea what its called so I will try the save brush thing and upload it when I get home... its obviously something I downloaded because its not on my copy here at work.

It still needed some stretching and rotating to make them look right. I tried them freehand but they just looked wrong!

**imagines people pulling whiskers from poor kitties for photoshop brushes**


----------



## cagnes

ForJazz said:


> I will just be following my kitties around for the next couple weeks seeing if they feel like losing any of theirs, and then I will make a brush.
> I think I also know how someone could make one without an actual whisker, copying from another pic, or trying to freehand.


LOL.... I never thought of using an actual cat whisker! I used a cropped photo of Grady's whiskers & erased everything but the whiskers.


----------



## BoscosMum

Padunk said:


> Wow, I'm flattered you chose Punky!  I can't wait to see and save them all. :lol:
> 
> P.S. Punky's whiskers _are_ a mile long.


I am glad you dont mind....gee....since I basically spaced out on asking you first!  Was having bad day.
I have always ADORED this picture...you know that!


----------



## Megan1216

Amazing work everyone!


----------



## cagnes

Shivvy said:


> Okay here is my entry. My hand is aching now from doing all the little dots.
> 
> It is very simplistic but I like it.


I would have assumed that you used some type of filter effect... you did all those dots one by one!?! 8O That's amazing!


----------



## icklemiss21

Ok, I think I have it!

www.thefurbles.ca/images/Whiskers.abr

Someone let me know if that works


----------



## BoscosMum

I got the brush in my list of brushes...but it says it is not complatible with my version of photo shop.....

*whining like a big baby


----------



## icklemiss21

OK... seemingly the brush only works with photoshop CS so a quick tutorial on how to make your own whisker brush (this I only found when trying to save the brush):

Open Dune Grass #112 (It comes as standard)

Window > Brushes > Select Dune Grass

Click on brush shape tip and change angle to about -80
Click on scattering and turn count down to 1
Click on create new brush (beside delete icon at bottom of brush window) and rename brush
Close/move brush window and go back to image

Choose your whisker colour / size etc and add whiskers 
(Mine were 143 in size)

You will probably still have to use transform to get the exact look you want and stretch them etc.


----------



## ForJazz

That's exactly what I was talking about before. Not the "using real whiskers" thing...lol. And for the record, I wouldn't ever YANK from my kitties -- but they lose them here or there when they play.  hehe


----------



## icklemiss21

I know you wouldn't... but all these impatient people waiting for the whisker brush might LOL


----------



## 4cats&counting

nutin fancy..but i loved the picture  








[/img]


----------



## cagnes

icklemiss21 said:


> I know you wouldn't... but all these impatient people waiting for the whisker brush might LOL























BoscosMum said:


> I got the brush in my list of brushes...but it says it is not complatible with my version of photo shop.....


I have PSP 8 & I can't open it either!








I read somewhere that if you change the file from abr to jbr that it will work with PSP. I tried & I just don't know how to change the file to jbr... any suggestions :?:


----------



## icklemiss21

cagnes said:


> icklemiss21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you wouldn't... but all these impatient people waiting for the whisker brush might LOL
Click to expand...

 :lol: with all the PMs and posts on here... who knows.

I think Magnum must have been reading with me, he got into a fight with Boomer and there was 2 whiskers on the floor... I am going to try scanning them in and making my own


----------



## DesnBaby




----------



## BoscosMum

OMG......DES!!!

I seriously LOVE that!
It looks like he is in a marine aquarium,
it is beautiful!


----------



## ForJazz

Des I agree -- that's a good entry. I like the simplicity.  



cagnes said:


> I have PSP 8 & I can't open it either!


Well I understand why -- the brush is for Photoshop, not PSP. 



> I read somewhere that if you change the file from abr to jbr that it will work with PSP. I tried & I just don't know how to change the file to jbr... any suggestions :?:


I have recently saved some PSP brushes into Photoshop brushes this way -- and it worked fine for me. I don't know if it doesn't work as easily when changing it the other way around, but here is how I did it. Just click the link that icklemiss gave, then hit "save" and then in the box where it says the name of the file, just change the extension to .jbr instead of .abr, and go through with the save. This is all you should have to do if it works the same way as converting files to Photoshop brushes.


----------



## Shivvy

cagnes said:


> I would have assumed that you used some type of filter effect... you did all those dots one by one!?! 8O That's amazing!


Not quite ALL by hand. It is the Seurat brush in Corel Painter. But it isn't a filter. It does a handful of dots at a time, but you still have to strategically place them yourself and select the colours.


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks Dawn and Julie!


----------



## Heather102180

Here is my entry...pretty simple..


----------



## Lacey'sMuM

it isnt that best thats for sure but here is my entry


----------



## BoscosMum

Lacey....You ROCK!


----------



## Lacey'sMuM

aww thanks!!


----------



## vanillasugar

Hey Heather!! Awesome entry! Looks really cool, like she's behind glass in a rainstorm  I love it!

This is a popular contest this time! Great work everyone


----------



## ForJazz

okay can we still enter? It says entries accepted until Sunday, but I don't know what time. Does that mean the whole day?


----------



## BoscosMum

GO FOR IT....sorry I was gone all day....

I wont be posting the voting poll until Monday


----------



## Tabassco

Here is mine! LOL I know it's horrible :?


----------



## BoscosMum

I have the voting thread open now...  
Whenever a mod catches this go ahead and lock it up!


----------



## ForJazz

I couldn't enter -- after I last posted here my internet went down and is still down. I am now on the office computer.


----------

